# Auto-Sleeper Berkshire (County Range) NOT a leisure battery



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I have just fitted a towbar to my Berkshire and had to remove the passenger seat to connect to the canbus. I was surprised to find under the seat what looks like a 'normal' Mercedes 110 A/Hr, battery not a leisure battery. It looks to be the same as the main battery that is under the floor between the seats, also a 110 A/Hr.
Should it be a leisure battery? 
Or are new batteries dual purpose?
Anybody know?
Brian


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Marine/boat batteries are dual purpose for both engine starting and auxillary use and it's possibly the same now on new motorhomes. Have a look at 'Tayna Batteries' website and search 'dual'.


----------



## thelovewalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an Autosleepers Trident also with a standard car battery.Im told that its because the Eberspacher heaters requires a large surge of power on start up,better delivered by standard battery than a leisure one.


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Our A-S Surrey also has a MB vehicle battery as the leisure battery and it is not coping very well after 6-12 months. I have raised its adequacy with dealer/A-S and also posted a thread on the MHF Autosleeper page which may interest you. I have also heard of battery failures because MB fit the leisure battery before delivery of chassis cab, which sits at A-S for many months without charge.
Brian


----------

